# Looking for plowing work in Maine



## EPACF (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm looking to find some plowing work. Interested in anything I can find close to home, no salting or sanding. I do now have a back up truck if the primary breaks. Appleton, Washington, Union, Warren, Waldoboro, Rockland, Camden 
Please call (207) 845-2872 if interested


----------

